# Rusty drive shaft



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone else have a rusty drive shaft? You can see mine at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. The truck has
3500 miles and has never been driven off road or on any dirt or gravel roads.

Heck, it has not even been driven in more than a very light rain one time. Retirement lets you pick and choose more of
when you have to get out in the weather.

I am thinking it must never have been painted from the factory. I hope that it does not cause any problems down the road a ways.

OkieScot


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I wouldnt worry about it. Im not sure but i think my 04s drive shaft is rusty and I work in a shop so i see late models trucks from every make everyday with rusty shafts.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, mine's pretty rusty too. I think they just make them out of pretty raw steel or cast iron, so they're not really treated for salt and things like that.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Does anyone else have a rusty drive shaft? You can see mine at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. The truck has
> 3500 miles and has never been driven off road or on any dirt or gravel roads.
> 
> Heck, it has not even been driven in more than a very light rain one time. Retirement lets you pick and choose more of
> ...


Here's a picture of mine. 

Looks like crap


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Thank you*

Jerryp58,

Thank you for the picture, I don't feel so badly now. Thanks to the rest of you as well.

Hey, I would have paid a little more to get the drive shaft painted if they had only asked me. When I used to show cars I always kept the drives shafts waxed.

This is the first vehicle I have ever owned that had an unpainted drive shaft. I guess they figure out of sight
out of mind. Don't they realize nuts like me actually do get under their vehicles to clean them?

OkieScot 





jerryp58 said:


> Here's a picture of mine.
> 
> Looks like crap


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Rusty Shaft*

Do you have early build trucks? Mine was a march built CC Le and My shaft is Aluminum. So needless to say no rust here!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

earl1z19 said:


> Do you have early build trucks? Mine was a march built CC Le and My shaft is Aluminum. So needless to say no rust here!


I thought that odd as well, my drive shaft is also aluminum on my NISMO KC, it's got an Apr 05 build date. I'll try and remember to crawl under and take a picture this weekend!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I checked my truck this after when I got home from work just to be sure, and sure enough, the drive shaft is aluminum. I'd be interested to see if it has to do with the build date or the model, maybe the NISMO has it as part of the NISMO Parts Package!


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

my pathfinder looks the same, all rusted


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

*earl1z19 * & *05 NISMO 4X4*

Aluminum! Where's that darn image of Homer Simpson drooling and saying "A-l-u-m-i-n-u-m" when I need it.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Build date*

The build date on mine is 01/05. Great now I want an
aluminum drive shaft so that it won't be rusted looking.
You guys quit tempting me with all these must have
items.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald said:


> The build date on mine is 01/05. Great now I want an
> aluminum drive shaft so that it won't be rusted looking.
> You guys quit tempting me with all these must have
> items.
> ...


Gerald,

When I was looking under my truck earlier this evening, I noticed the aluminum drive shaft had a barcode sticker on it! I bet that's the part number, I'll have to get a picture of that as well so you can get it on order! Of course, being as you have the rusty one in place, and despite all that ugly rust, it still seems to be working fine, you'll have plenty of time to polish that aluminum drive staft prior to installing it!


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I checked my truck this after when I got home from work just to be sure, and sure enough, the drive shaft is aluminum. I'd be interested to see if it has to do with the build date or the model, maybe the NISMO has it as part of the NISMO Parts Package!


2005 FastCrewCab SE 4x4, August build, aluminum drive shaft as well. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Jack the rear up and throw it in gear. then just put a fist full of sandpaper up against it and then paint it black. I'm fond of Rustoleum's "Textured" black. 
Hell, maybe I'll do that this weekend while I'm down there replumbing my windshield washer lines to the rear wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> while I'm down there replumbing my windshield washer lines to the rear wheels. :thumbup:


Are just joking?


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds about right. Try some "rust-off" spray too if you can find some.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Polish????*

05 Nismo 4X4,

You know me too well. It is going to be a real stretch to convince my wife I need another drive shaft on an 8 month
old truck. Any suggestions?

OkieScot




05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Gerald,
> 
> When I was looking under my truck earlier this evening, I noticed the aluminum drive shaft had a barcode sticker on it! I bet that's the part number, I'll have to get a picture of that as well so you can get it on order! Of course, being as you have the rusty one in place, and despite all that ugly rust, it still seems to be working fine, you'll have plenty of time to polish that aluminum drive staft prior to installing it!


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

haha, good luck with that one gerald!!


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

alum as well


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> while I'm down there replumbing my windshield washer lines to the rear wheels.





mitchell35758 said:


> Are just joking?


Yeah. It's from another thread where folks are worried about not being able to spin thier rear wheels at the drop of a hat. This was my solution: Run the windshield washers to the rear wheels and fill the reservoir with WD-40.  

I hope some body takes this seriosly and tries it and sends pics. 
Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

That's almost as good as using a gas powered leaf blower to momentarily supercharge your engine.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> That's almost as good as using a gas powered leaf blower to momentarily supercharge your engine.


i also heard brake fluid was good to remove blemishes from your paint. just make sure you apply liberally and use a 100 grit sandpaper


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Yeah. It's from another thread where folks are worried about not being able to spin thier rear wheels at the drop of a hat. This was my solution: Run the windshield washers to the rear wheels and fill the reservoir with WD-40.
> 
> I hope some body takes this seriosly and tries it and sends pics.
> Freakin' hilarious.


When I read that I said what the fuck. I am glad you were just joking. lol :thumbup:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

This stuff is getting funny now :thumbup:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> This stuff is getting funny now :thumbup:


i also heard vin diesel can install your new Volant CAI for free but you cant watch him because he is too great and powerful to be seen with the human eye


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> i also heard vin diesel can install your new Volant CAI for free but you cant watch him because he is too great and powerful to be seen with the human eye


there you go...lol :crazy:


----------

